# I earned on Surge multipliers



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

It happened this evening. I thought it was a glitch, but they came over as 1.8x and 1.3x. Don't ask me what dynamics were involved or how it happened.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Very interesting, I’ve had the multiplier show up along with the sticky. I have yet to be paid based on the multiplier since they changed over.

I think you should keep posting if it continues to happen, maybe we can figure out how and why.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I also have had a few of those about 6 months ago . 
lets share our location . detroit mi


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Very interesting, I've had the multiplier show up along with the sticky. I have yet to be paid based on the multiplier since they changed over.
> 
> I think you should keep posting if it continues to happen, maybe we can figure out how and why.


One was in Downtown Detroit. If I should obtain more, I will be happy to. I don't normally hang out in DT. I just happen to be dropping people off and I saw the 1.8x surge come across.



kingcorey321 said:


> I also have had a few of those about 6 months ago .
> lets share our location . detroit mi


I was in Downtown Detroit for one of them. The other one 1.3x was in Sterling Heights.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Steven Ambrose said:


> One was in Downtown Detroit. If I should obtain more, I will be happy to. I don't normally hang out in DT. I just happen to be dropping people off and I saw the 1.8x surge come across.
> 
> 
> I was in Downtown Detroit for one of them. The other one 1.3x was in Sterling Heights.


we need to start seeing these at the airport it would be worth it again .


----------



## Makeabuck (Jul 21, 2017)

Steven Ambrose said:


> It happened this evening. I thought it was a glitch, but they came over as 1.8x and 1.3x. Don't ask me what dynamics were involved or how it happened.


Me to for the first time in a while


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Makeabuck said:


> Me to for the first time in a while


What state do you uber in?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

In Seattle market both Goober and Gryft still multiply flat rate surge if it is very active. I think it means demand is on the climb still, not waning. 

Gryft with PPZ will multiply IF both you and the Client are in the same PPZ box AND demand is real. Not those phone PPZ boxes they put up to lure you to a strange place


----------

